
Facebook scraped call, text message data for years from Android phones - shahocean
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/03/facebook-scraped-call-text-message-data-for-years-from-android-phones/
======
merraksh
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16670291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16670291)

